

(Russian) search engine with some advanced features - udzinari
http://info.nigma.ru/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=59&cntnt01origid=60&cntnt01returnid=39
Check the links, although the text is Russian, demonstration videos and pictures speak for themselves. alternatively translate the page with Google.<p>Some more URLs on that site to check:
http://bit.ly/cSjrf8
http://bit.ly/15xoMb
http://bit.ly/giJDe
======
udzinari
Although text is Russian, demonstration videos and pictures speak for
themselves. Alternatively translate the page with Google.

Some more URLs on that site with interesting stuff: <http://bit.ly/cSjrf8>
<http://bit.ly/15xoMb> <http://bit.ly/giJDe>

